# Women's Infidelity Books



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Have any of you here read the books?
Women's Infidelity | Why Women Cheat And Have Affairs

The author notes 4 stages of female infidelity, and they seem pretty accurate.

I've read a number of reviews online and most say the content is gold. 

Two questions for those who have read:

1) Do the books provide some type of solution to the problem? Like a roadmap for the couple to work through, or is it more of a 'this is all inevitable' sort of thing?
2) Is this something you would also give to your wife to read to make her aware of what can happen?


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

KJ_Simmons said:


> Have any of you here read the books?


Divorce for Dummies

I found this book to be the most helpful to me.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

KJ_Simmons said:


> Have any of you here read the books?
> 
> Women's Infidelity | Why Women Cheat And Have Affairs
> 
> ...




What's up KJ? Trouble with W again?


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> What's up KJ? Trouble with W again?


Hey Blue...actually things are going much better.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Knowledge is never a waste of time. Michelle Langley's books can be eye opening and very useful to understand what can and does happen. I personally think Dr. Glass's book, NOT "Just Friends", to also be eye opening with an emphasis on guidance and practical solutions. 

Hopefully, they will be useful for the both of you. 

Best


----------

